# If your poo could talk to Santa what would he/she say??



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well since we are doing secret Santa and the emails are going out today I thought I would post this. I'm so excited about the whole gift exchange thing Anyhow since some of us don't really know what your poo's like or dislike maybe you could leave a few hints to make the shopping easier.

Sort of like a Santa list written by your poo Just a thought!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tough toys haha x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Dear Father Christmas,

I don't really understand this Christmas lark yet, this is my first one! But my mummy says I get to ask for presents, so here goes!

- all toys, especially cuddly toys and things I can play tug of war with
- posh dog treats, none of the rubbish stuff!
- things to make my fur look pretty
- pizzle sticks
- antler chews and anything similar
- a baby brother or sister

Lots of licks from Tilly x

(Great idea, Renee! I hope my secret Santa posts in here! What would Molly ask for?) 

Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Dear Father Christmas,
> 
> I don't really understand this Christmas lark yet, this is my first one! But my mummy says I get to ask for presents, so here goes!
> 
> ...


Wow how cool would it be to get a puppy in your stocking! X


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie loves toys. He is a big fan of interesting sounding squeekers as well as anything else that he can fetch when thrown. (Although surprisingly, he is not a huge fan of balls.) He loves plush toys but is quite the chewer as well so some don't last too long but others work pretty well.

But I don't want to hinder the creative process too much by talking specifics. He loves pretty much anything, I promise!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow wants a huge poo meet with all her friends and Jake wants willow to go on a huge poo meet so he can sleep. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow wants a huge poo meet with all her friends and Jake wants willow to go on a huge poo meet so he can sleep.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahhh Donna that's so cute - why do I feel sorry for jake?? Poor lamb - is willow harassing him x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow wants a huge poo meet with all her friends and Jake wants willow to go on a huge poo meet so he can sleep.
> 
> How do you wrap that!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Wilf would like the same as Jake for Mable and Fergus to go to the meet and he'd like a lads weekend chilling with Jake


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh Donna that's so cute - why do I feel sorry for jake?? Poor lamb - is willow harassing him x


She doesn't do it in a bad way, she just had much higher energy. She could have gone five more miles yesterday on our walk where as I thought we might have to carry Jake part of the way back. (It has happened before)
She still loves to pounce on him and pull his ears but he gets back by grabbing her by the tail when they are playing chase. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> dmgalley said:
> 
> 
> > Willow wants a huge poo meet with all her friends and Jake wants willow to go on a huge poo meet so he can sleep.
> ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> arlo said:
> 
> 
> > A ticket to UK would be a good start. She needs a exchange home.
> ...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> dmgalley said:
> 
> 
> > Ha that's a great idea Donna - we could do exchange holidays with our poos!
> ...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves any toy but they have to be somewhat durable She isn't a big fan of balls and She has enough treats! She loves pretty much anything especially that darn Turk! I'm sure she would love a poo meet to terrorize all the other poo's on here I'm sure whatever she gets she will be overjoyed Oh she LOVES antlers!


----------



## Rahma Laila (Nov 13, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what type of toys my little girl will like to play with. So far I know she loves attention, and wants to be with a human 24/7. She will cry and beg until u pick her up, so I guess Santa could send a Snuggle toy for crate training lol. Any toy would be wonderful, she is a little alpha diva!! Her name has been changing from Feeby to Mahabba (means love) because that is what she is and what she wants the most  Visited her yesterday and it was hard to leave without her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rahma Laila said:


> I have absolutely no idea what type of toys my little girl will like to play with. So far I know she loves attention, and wants to be with a human 24/7. She will cry and beg until u pick her up, so I guess Santa could send a Snuggle toy for crate training lol. Any toy would be wonderful, she is a little alpha diva!! Her name has been changing from Feeby to Mahabba (means love) because that is what she is and what she wants the most  Visited her yesterday and it was hard to leave without her.


Since she is so small she will probably love toys that she can chew on and teething toys that you can freeze. Molly loved those when she was in her chewy phase


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Alfie and Dexter would write:*

_Dear Santa, 

this will be our first Christmas, and we are very excited about trying to climb the tree once its been decorated, and trying to eat the tinsel and chocolates will be our favourite game til we get found out! 

We love all kinds of everything, including toys, (although we still have quite small mouths so struggle with some of the big, thick tug/rope toys.  )

We are going to spend Christmas with family on the Isle of Wight and mum reckons we'll have *loads *of fun jumping in and playing with the wrapping paper once all the presents have been opened!!! 

We can't wait to find some special gifts to send to 2 of our new cockapoo friends, the search is on!

Lots of love, from Alfie and Dexter xxx _


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> *Alfie and Dexter would write:*
> 
> _Dear Santa,
> 
> ...


Love it how cute! Tell them to stay away from the chocolate not good for them! Cute letter!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tell them to stay away from the chocolate not good for them!


Definately will do, although I can see me hanging doggy-treats on the tree too so they don't feel left-out!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Definately will do, although I can see me hanging doggy-treats on the tree too so they don't feel left-out!


Take a video I would love to see that Molly's first christmas was last year we only had her like 2 weeks when we put the tree up. Luckily we only put a small one on the table she would of been all over that. Christmas last year is kind of a blur cause we got her on December 8th so she was just a tiny baby I was too busy disciplining her to notice the holidays I was in puppy postpartum depression


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dear Santa,

I think a bit of clarification is in order before you decide to slot me into your naughty list (which my mummy tells me is inevitable). 

5 shredded seatbelts
wallowing in every mud puddle
rolling in dead fish
almost tipping the fully loaded canoe
cavorting with porcupines
chasing the skunk
digging under the compost box
ripping the duvet
nibbling on the sheets
that hole in the dry wall
the muddy pawprints in the hotel room
the dirty tissues stolen from the garbage cans....

Each and every one comes with an explanation and no I was not in a drunken stupor! The trouble is I am adorable and just love to make my family laugh, roll their eyes and groan about my antics. I am perfect at that! So please put me in the nice column!

Much love, Rufus

ps. I will not chase your reindeer if you bring me anything that rolls or anything chompy or tuggy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I think a bit of clarification is in order before you decide to slot me into your naughty list (which my mummy tells me is inevitable).
> 
> ...


OMG too cute looks like Rufus is on the naughty but super cute list Adorable Santa letter made me laugh:laugh::laugh: Santa will find him he is a poo so it's all normal behaviour


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Tough toys haha x


Dear Santa,

Ditto.

Love Lexi & Beemer.

P.S. We need really really really tough toys otherwise mommy takes it away from us.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow learning about all the poo's it's so much fun! Love it


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

These are all great and hilarious!! Sami LOVES squeeky plush toys . . and honestly he plays with neutral colors more that bright ones??? When he gets a new squeaky toy he drives us batty squeeking it, I think more because Carley has a smaller mouth and has a very hard time squeeking anything at all, so he has to constantly try to show her how it works!!! He takes very good care of his toys . . has only destroyed one . . . and it was Carleys Buddy dog she sleeps with! When he gets a new toy he carries it until Freddy comes home and runs up to him to show him his new cherished squeeky! As for Carley . . . her greatest pleasure is nipping whatever he has and running for the safe haven of Freddys lap . . . we call this her free zone . . she always gives the look of "Can't touch this!!" Her favorite real animal is RABBITTS . . and she doesnt have a toy rabbitt yet. Thank you in advance Secret Santa . . hope this helped.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG Nanci I saw a bunny at the pet store on the weekend it was so cute and they had the most adorable pig toy too I almost bought it for myself


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette is a soft toy freak, the squeakier, the better! 

Hope Bette's pal posts on here so we get a clue!!

Great thinking, Renee!! So smart, making sleuthing easy! :spy:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Bette is a soft toy freak, the squeakier, the better!
> 
> Hope Bette's pal posts on here so we get a clue!!
> 
> Great thinking, Renee!! So smart, making sleuthing easy! :spy:


I think Bette might get an extra Santa gift???? Molly really liked her so you never know:question:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot would like a shovel, miner's hard hat complete with lantern and some props to shore up the sides of the huge hole she is excavating in the middle of the lawn. 
Failing that anything that she shouldn't have particularly if it has pieces that can be removed with teeth  
Smelly socks , boxers  or tea towels....

- on second thoughts maybe she should be another one with a tough toy 

Sweet Kiki would be grateful for anything and enjoy it 

(And Inzi is prepared to claim anything either of them receive if it remotely resembles a ball or something else that can be thrown )


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aaahhh, Marzi, I know what you mean, Alfie and Dexter LOVE 'helping' me with the dirty laundry...stealing off with socks underwear, tea-towels, etc. 

They also do the same as the lovely Rufus, help themselves to the dirty tissues/wipes from the rubbish bin.  In fact, Alfie is an expert at lifting the bin lid to help himself; I thought I'd cracked it by turning the bin round 180 degrees so the opening was facing the wall, but it only took him a matter of moments to figure it out!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot would like a shovel, miner's hard hat complete with lantern and some props to shore up the sides of the huge hole she is excavating in the middle of the lawn.
> Failing that anything that she shouldn't have particularly if it has pieces that can be removed with teeth
> Smelly socks , boxers  or tea towels....
> 
> ...


Very funny! I can just imagine dot with a shovel and hard hat! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dear Santa
Mummy says she hopes you can get a volume button for me but I don't know what she means (humans are SO hard to work out sometimes), 
I would like a magic window so that I can get to that squirrel without having to charge around the house yelling for mum to get that door open so I can run down the garden to get it - its always gone by the time I get out.
Ok then I guess you can't get me one of those, Oh I don't mind really I love all toys (although I do love to chew them), balls, tuggy stuff, squeaky toys, I love all treats too but the special big ones make me go silly and cry and panic about hiding them so smaller treats are probably better. 
I will love whatever I get cos I am just full of love for everything (Mum says its a shame I'm not full of brains but she is just being mean).
Thank you
Love Dudley. xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has just one request..........BALLS!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dear Santa
> Mummy says she hopes you can get a volume button for me but I don't know what she means (humans are SO hard to work out sometimes),
> I would like a magic window so that I can get to that squirrel without having to charge around the house yelling for mum to get that door open so I can run down the garden to get it - its always gone by the time I get out.
> Ok then I guess you can't get me one of those, Oh I don't mind really I love all toys (although I do love to chew them), balls, tuggy stuff, squeaky toys, I love all treats too but the special big ones make me go silly and cry and panic about hiding them so smaller treats are probably better.
> ...


Nina is the exact same!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel sorry for whoever gets Lola! So difficult to buy for, I tell her all the time. She isn't a real toy lover, recently she has become boring, she sometimes enjoys a ball but she definitely enjoys smelly treats , kisses and cuddles!

Nina loves everything!! Especially socks (we have a no sock in dogs reach policy just in case she does a Ralph!!) and treats!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Max has just one request..........BALLS!


You are so funny!!! I so wish you were a little nearer x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dear Santa
> Mummy says she hopes you can get a volume button for me but I don't know what she means (humans are SO hard to work out sometimes),
> I would like a magic window so that I can get to that squirrel without having to charge around the house yelling for mum to get that door open so I can run down the garden to get it - its always gone by the time I get out.
> Ok then I guess you can't get me one of those, Oh I don't mind really I love all toys (although I do love to chew them), balls, tuggy stuff, squeaky toys, I love all treats too but the special big ones make me go silly and cry and panic about hiding them so smaller treats are probably better.
> ...


Awww Dudley your so cute! Jasper worries about big pigs ears and wonders around for ages stressing where to put them x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Awww Dudley your so cute! Jasper worries about big pigs ears and wonders around for ages stressing where to put them x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I agree loved Dudley's letter Why do they all hide their toys? Molly has never done this


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper loves anything that squeaks although it's his life's ambition to remove every squeaker from all of his toys! He loves to play and loves to chew but he is rather partial to socks and pants the stinker the better...I actually think he would ask for a toy safe to stop us from touching his stuff, lol (not that he's possessive he just likes it to be where he left it) so please Santa when your putting his presents under the tree DO NOT move anything! 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper loves anything that squeaks although it's his life's ambition to remove every squeaker from all of his toys! He loves to play and loves to chew but he is rather partial to socks and pants the stinker the better...I actually think he would ask for a toy safe to stop us from touching his stuff, lol (not that he's possessive he just likes it to be where he left it) so please Santa when your putting his presents under the tree DO NOT move anything! 😁
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha well I wish I had jasper - I'd kill 2 birds with one stone, i'd empty the laundry basket and get rid of some dirty washing by sending it to jasper and making him very happy as his secret Santa! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

And a very happy boy he'd be too and quiet!! plus I'd find less holes in our pants, hahaha!!! Oh god I'm going to have nightmares tonight about opening parcels of dirty pants and socks at Christmas now hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> You are so funny!!! I so wish you were a little nearer x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


How far apart are we? I'm 7 miles from Newark on the A1 heading South?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well suppose its not that far really. Lol!! Going into town in the car is epic for me at the mo, once I'm back on track, we will have to meet up xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to give you some Bowen sessions!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I spoke with physio and they agreed its great to when combined with what I'm already doing. I will have a chat with hubby, he may come drive up with me xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Got tiger balm today too! I'm on a mission x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Dear Santa 
I really love chewing anything I shouldn't have. I love bra's, knickers and T towels. I don't need any more though because the humans in my house keep buying me new ones when I have chewed them up. I really like any toys but I am very good at destroying them very quickly so they need to be tough. 
I would love a supply of letters everyday so I can eat them when the postman comes but my mummy gets a bit cross especially when I chewed up a small parcel that came today. I don't really like the junk mail though. ha ha


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

*This thread is a great idea.*

Dear Santa

I'd like a specific brain cell which helps me understand the bell training mummy has been struggling with this past week, but failing that, I love all types of toys; chewy, squeaky, soft, cuddly, balls, tuggies, sticks and most treats too  I'm not fussy. 

Maybe an indoor wind turbine as mummy no longer let's the window down in the car, she says its too cold for my blow dry now  it's not fair!! 

Love Milo 

I am loving all of your letters


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Dear Santa. 
We need to make a correction. All we want for Christmas is an empty water bottle that we can crunch and play keep away with. It's the best toy ever! But we might want to not let mommy know as she may be a bit miffed that she spent all that money on toys we just tore apart that didn't last. Anyways, just thought we'd give you an update on our new favorite thing. 

Lexi & Beemer

P.S. Can you please get me an automatic opener for the flap on the doggie door? It would be really helpful. Beemer
P.P.S. Please ignore the last post script. Lexi


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Dear Santa.
> We need to make a correction. All we want for Christmas is an empty water bottle that we can crunch and play keep away with. It's the best toy ever! But we might want to not let mommy know as she may be a bit miffed that she spent all that money on toys we just tore apart that didn't last. Anyways, just thought we'd give you an update on our new favorite thing.
> 
> Lexi & Beemer
> ...


Dear Santa (sniff, sniff),

We don't (sniff) get to play (sniff, sniff) with the water (sniff) bottle anymore because (sniff, sniff, sniff) Beemer ruined it (sniff, hiccup, sniff) by biting of a chunk and trying to (sniff, sniff, hiccup, sniff) eat it. 

In utter despair (sniff, hiccup, hiccup, sniff),
Lexi

P.S. Um, Santa, she was too loud with that thing so I just made sure mommy took it away. Please don't put me on the naughty list just because my sister is being a whiny baby. Peace at last. Beemer


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Dear Santa (sniff, sniff),
> 
> We don't (sniff) get to play (sniff, sniff) with the water (sniff) bottle anymore because (sniff, sniff, sniff) Beemer ruined it (sniff, hiccup, sniff) by biting of a chunk and trying to (sniff, sniff, hiccup, sniff) eat it.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Funny Molly once had a ball that had a squished up water bottle inside she loved that thing


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: Funny Molly once had a ball that had a squished up water bottle inside she loved that thing


They did too until he started to tear up the rubber part of the ball and eating it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> They did too until he started to tear up the rubber part of the ball and eating it.


Molly did the same so it ended up in the garbage this was when she was still small but she loved it!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww poor Lexi! Jasper loves a really noisy bottle, especially dry pasta filled ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Dear secret Santa

Please can I have a swimming pool in the garden because I so love swimming and for some reason mummy doesn't take me for walks near water any more. She's a real spoilsport.

I would also love for the magic fairy dust to make my friends appear whenever I go for walks because I'm a sociable chap and love a good run around with my mates.

Thirdly, what more would a well fed and exercised poo want most in the world other than things to eat or chew on. I don't see the point of fetching a ball, I've got an owner to do that and I'm too macho for fluffy toys but I love things like my whale with a bottle inside. Anything interesting to play with and as I said, I love to get my gnashers round anything to gnaw.

Hope this helps. I will just be glad to get a package - all that packaging waiting to be torn to shreds is making me salivate.....

Love
barney x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo and Savannah probably wouldn't bother writing a letter as they just expect nice things to keep coming their way, so something extra will be a nice surprise for them.

Savannah loves balls

Arlo loves squeaky things

They both loves all treat apart from the biscuity ones which they can be a bit fussy with, but they really will be happy whatever it is


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Dear Santa (sniff, sniff),
> 
> We don't (sniff) get to play (sniff, sniff) with the water (sniff) bottle anymore because (sniff, sniff, sniff) Beemer ruined it (sniff, hiccup, sniff) by biting of a chunk and trying to (sniff, sniff, hiccup, sniff) eat it.
> 
> ...


Tell mummy to try putting a water bottle in an big old sock with a knot tied at the end - A Great Toy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Arlo and Savannah probably wouldn't bother writing a letter as they just expect nice things to keep coming their way, so something extra will be a nice surprise for them.
> 
> Savannah loves balls
> 
> ...


Ha funny what you say about expecting nice things to keep coming their way, R&R are just the same, if I walk in with shopping bags Ralph is straight in them to see what's in there for him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Si...TF8&qid=1385129433&sr=1-20&keywords=Dog+gifts

Wilf wishes he was buying for Ralph, he thought he might like this ....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Si...TF8&qid=1385129433&sr=1-20&keywords=Dog+gifts
> 
> Wilf wishes he was buying for Ralph, he thought he might like this ....


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

That is the best post EVER!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Si...TF8&qid=1385129433&sr=1-20&keywords=Dog+gifts
> 
> Wilf wishes he was buying for Ralph, he thought he might like this ....


Haha too funny :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Ralph would LOVE that - his very own sheeps bum that can't run away  x


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Alvin wants just one bite for Xmas*

Alvin would say, " Please Santa, let me bite Snoopy's nose just once. I can't reach that high."


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

alvinsimon said:


> Alvin would say, " Please Santa, let me bite Snoopy's nose just once. I can't reach that high."


Very cute! I'm sure alvin wouldn't hurt snoopy


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear Santa,

Please can I have a box of paper tissues or some kitchen roll. My mum keeps taking them off me when I steal hers. I have tried taking them out pockets, or the bin, but she keeps catching me. If I had my own I could make such a mess and nobody could say anything!!!

Bailey


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Please can I have a box of paper tissues or some kitchen roll. My mum keeps taking them off me when I steal hers. I have tried taking them out pockets, or the bin, but she keeps catching me. If I had my own I could make such a mess and nobody could say anything!!!
> 
> Bailey


So I read somewhere of dogs do this they may have a disorder - pica -and that you need to take them to the vet. I just thought it was a dog thing.


----------

